

Ask HN: Alternatives to being a web developer - magnusdeus123

Personally, I just don't want to learn PHP. I build wordpress websites for people and even at that stage, being an infant when it comes to PHP dev, I just feel my stomach hurl when I have to deal with some modifications in header.php.<p>I do plenty of development in Django and am pretty happy with Python. I am most comfortable with .Net and C# to be honest.<p>I'll be graduating soon and want to know what my options are. What are the alternatives to being a web developer?
======
bendmorris
The alternative to being a web developer is don't be a web developer. Really,
there are an infinite number of alternatives. Don't do something you don't
want to do.

You're graduating with what, a B.S. in Computer Science? There are plenty of
areas you could go into if you narrow down what your interests are (which
college is great for.) Maybe you want to go into science, or finance. Use the
time you have left to get involved in research that interests you, take an
internship or part time job, get some experience and figure out what you want
to do.

------
frobozz
Not all web applications are written in PHP. Not all Web Developer jobs
require PHP. If the only reason you don't want to be a web developer is
because you don't want to do PHP, then one of the alternatives is to be an ASP
Web Developer.

------
sirwitti
ist it only php that you don´t like? or generally the web stuff? (personally i
don´t like fiddling with wordpress too. it doesn´t feel like the right tool,
most times)

anyway your stomach (at least mine) is more often right than one might think.
:)

